# What Kind Of Cichlid Is This



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

im really sorry about the darkness I will try to have my gf get a better pic or I will try but here it is her unknown cichlid.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_tilapia1.php maybe? Hard to tell from that photo.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

No clue, I keep seeing convict/severum in the pic lmao


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

hers is alot darker blue then that one Boxewrmom If it is possible i will try to get a lighter pic


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_convict.php


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

that's a convict variaty for sure ... lighter pic will show whether it's a male of female


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Could be a cutters cichlid.......


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

looks like a convict to me


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ty all for the help and i will try again to get a better pic cause i had some but my cam messed up and now i have no more pix


----------

